# (18+) Looking for someone to Roleplay with



## ChocolateFox (May 22, 2020)

Hey there.  I was hoping to find someone here who was willing to rp with me. I'm fine with any gender and any anthro species, as well as humans, though no bestial stuff. I also am a huge fan of weight gain, hypnosis and force feeding. Though I'm willing to try out other fetishes if they don't go too far. If you're interested, contact me on discord at KitKatMilkato #8195.


----------



## Greylonewolf (Feb 16, 2022)

Hey u got my attention.


----------

